# Interesting Read on What Dirty Cop Mueller & Co. Did The Gen Flynn !



## nononono (Dec 12, 2018)

*General Flynn’s Vindication Approaches : 18 December is Day One*

*Mueller’s SC used fabricated FD-302’s, re-written by Andrew McCabe & Peter Strzok, to frame General Flynn as a liar. But as Rex explains, this was part of a broader effort by Obama and his cabal, to destroy the decorated General. On 18 December, Judge Emmett Sullivan must throw out the case against the General, recommend the Mueller SC probe closed and order a criminal investigation into anyone implicated in the crime.*

by Rex


Wed, December 12, 2018

Last night, counsel for General Michael Flynn released their _Defendant’s Memorandum In Aid of Sentencing_, filed in The District Court of Columbia on 11 December, 2018.

The memorandum is filed as part of the long-delayed sentencing process that will culminate on 18 December, 2018 in front of Judge Emmett Sullivan, who is likely to be outraged at what he has learned throughout the process, as well as what was revealed in last night’s memorandum.



*How General Flynn’s Truth Became an FBI "Lie"*

The Mueller plea deal with General Flynn, filed on 1 December, 2017, is explicit : it says that on 24 January 2017, Flynn lied to the FBI (Strzok) by saying that he had not talked with Ambassador Kislyak about possible sanctions relief, when in fact he had.

However, there is a complication. Prior to 1 December, 2017, Strzok and the other FBI agent had said the opposite - that Flynn had told them the truth. Even James Comey has admitted the same, to Congress. In other words, the General was open with the FBI that he had been communicating with Kislyak about possible sanctions relief, a normal and legal act by an NSA for an incoming administration.

So how does General Flynn telling the truth on 24 January, 2017 become him lying to the FBI on 1 December, 2017? Simple : the ‘facts’ underlying the communications were changed.

Someone, almost certainly Andrew McCabe and Peter Strzok, re-wrote the original late January 2017 FD 302, to falsely portray General Flynn as saying that he had not spoken with ambassador Kislyak. When was the 302 altered? Footnote 23 (my bold) of last night’s memorandum provides the answer:


_23 FD-302 dated *Aug. 22, 2017*, at 3_
Yes, you did read that right. Mueller’s team used a 22 AugustFBI 302 that had been changed (almost certainly by Strzok and McCabe) to lie, about what was said in the original 24 January interview, some seven months earlier.

Then they pressured the General to sign the guilty plea, threatening him and his family with reprisals if he didn't. Police state thugs, in action.

It’s important to remember, however, that Mueller’s takedown of General Flynn was the second co-ordinated attack on the General, by Obama, Clinton and their goons.

*The First Take Down of General Flynn*

The first attempt to take Flynn down was a combined effort by then AAG Sally Yates, FBI Director Comey, Deputy FBI Director McCabe & their lapdog, the lamentable FBI agent, Strzok.

We now know that Comey’s criminal FBI gang already had a full transcript of General Flynn’s communications with Sergey Kislyak, The Russian ambassador, between 29 December, 2016 and January 24, 2017.

You can break the first takedown into three co-ordinated steps:

Step One - An illegal leak to David Ignatius of the Washington Post (published on 12 January 2017) that General Flynn had discussed possible sanctions relief with Ambassador Kislyak back on 29/30 December 2017, potentially violating the Logan Act.

Step Two - Yates conspired with these FBI criminals to interview and set Flynn up, catching him in a perjury trap. The 24 January, 2017 informal interview, referenced in last night’s sentencing memorandum, was the method they used to do it.

Step Three - On 26 January 2017, Yates used the same illegal spying intercepts to get Flynn, by warning POTUS Trump’s White House Counsel Don McGahan that General Flynn had lied to the FBI and that off-hand comments made by VPOTUS Mike Pence on television (that Trump officials had not been in contact with the Kremlin) were contradicted by General Flynn’s intercepted communications.

That worked. General Flynn was forced to leave the young Trump administration, to save VPOTUS Pence and POTUS Trump. Post-inauguration, in my view this was a clear case of sedition, aimed at bringing down the Trump administration. 

*Obama’s Role : SpyGate*

Obama played a key role in this first attack on General Flynn.

In January, 2017, the incoming Trump administration was under constant threat, by Obama and his cabal. Apart from General Flynn, Carter Page, Paul Manafort and George Papadopoulos had all been targets of illegal FISAs and spying. FakeNews had whipped up the Clinton Trump-Russia collusion lie, to a point where national security was in question.

Many Americans genuinely believed that Vladimir Putin and Trump had stolen the 2016 election. Obama & Clinton, reeling from the election defeat, were desperate to destroy Trump.

As discussed above, illegally obtained and unmasked transcripts meant that Obama and the other conspirators could manufacture events, in order to entrap their targets.

On 29 December 2017, Obama expelled 35 Russian diplomats and their families from the United States, an extreme and unnecessary provocation that made little sense at the time, but now makes perfect sense. Why?

It guaranteed that Kislyak would contact, or be contacted by, the relevant representative of President-elect Donald J Trump’s transition team : Lt General Michael Flynn, the National Security Advisor.

Which led to the Yates sedition.

Obama was part of the plot to destroy Flynn, in January 2017. His actions, based on illegal surveillance and unmasking, are directly connected to the post-inauguration crimes of Yates, Comey and the others. Obama is also fully implicated in the sedition.

*Mueller’s SC - Time to Shut it Down*

Back to the second takedown of General Flynn.

On 1 December, 2017, Mueller’s SC gleefully announced the General Flynn plea deal, that we now know was almost certainly based on a manufactured FD302 from 23 August, 2017.

How much did Mueller know about what has been detailed above?

In my view, all of it. He must have.

Mueller, as SC, would have been aware of the illegal FISAs soon after he was appointed in May, 2017. There was no way he could not have known, as this surveillance was at the heart of his probe. Which means he must also have known, or strongly suspected, that criminal conduct had been going down since 2015, during the election and well into 2017. And, given he hired Strzok and Page, and was also given their texts by IG Horowitz in August 2017, Mueller knew full well about what they had been up to, as well.

It may well be that Mueller was flipped by Trump in May 2017, my original theory. Or that he has been a Clinton capo, the entire time. Or both. I can’t tell anymore and in a sense, it no longer matters.

General Flynn’s treatment by Mueller’s SC is a national tragedy and shameful episode in America history. His knowledge of the criminality placed on him a duty to enquire about what Obama had been up to. A duty that Mueller appears to have ignored.

By attacking Flynn in the way he has, Mueller has proven himself as complicit in the criminality described above, or incompetent, or both. Following Judge Sullivan’s comments on 18 December, Mueller must be fired for what has happened here and if necessary, placed under criminal investigation himself.

*December 18, 2018 : General Flynn’s Vindication*

There’s another footnote to General Flynn’s memorandum that Judge Emmet Sullivan will be taking keen interest in - footnote 20:

_Certain information summarized or quoted in this Memorandum derives from documents furnished to Defendant’s counsel pursuant to the Protective Order, United States v. Flynn, 17 CR 232 (D.D.C. Feb. 21, 2018) (Doc. 22). Undersigned counsel conferred with the Government, which represented that disclosing the selected information does not constitute a violation of the Protective Order. _
Seems that back in late 2017, Mueller didn’t hand over General Flynn all the evidence available, including exculpatory evidence, to permit the General to decide whether he should have made a plea deal in the first place,

Judge Emmet Sullivan has seen this type of behavior before, by corrupt prosecutors. In the Ted Stevens case, Judge Sullivan referred Eric Holder’s DOJ prosecutors to a special counsel for potential criminal investigation and threw out Steven’s guilty verdict, while excoriating the DOJ lawyers from the bench.

Judge Sullivan will be furious at what has been revealed. What has happened to Lt General Michael Flynn, an innocent and honorable man, is far worse than what happened to poor Ted Stevens.

And if Judge Sullivan's anger in the Stevens case is anything to go by, Mueller and his witch-hunt team will be dreading their appearance in his court on 18 December, 2018.

And they'll be terrified of what happens after, too. See, General Flynn has a story to tell. And he very much looks forward to telling it, as well. 



Vindication is coming.


*About the author*
REX is a citizen journalist and analyst of military intelligence, counter-intelligence and military strategy. His current focus is SpyGate, the criminal conspiracy to steal the 2016 US Presidential election, as well as ObamaGate, how Obama's police state illegally targeted and harrassed innocent citizens, including illegal surveillance, for political purposes. Before twitter censored him, REX operated under the handles ImperatorRex3, VachelLindsay and MAGAREX1.


----------



## nononono (Dec 12, 2018)

Title Correction :

*Interesting Read on What Dirty Cop Mueller & Co. Did To Gen Flynn !*


----------



## nononono (Dec 12, 2018)

*Robert Mueller is GOING DOWN !!!!*


----------

